# S/C options



## 200esex (Jun 8, 2003)

let me preface this post. I have read the other Ga16 supercharger threads and am simply in the research phase now. I am not asking a question about wether or not it is possible or bang for buck and don't tell me to buy a turbo kit. I just want to know if anyone knows of any small S/C that came on other cars or the like that exist as options for a project. period. please don't flame me, one sentance answers will do.

thank you in advance for your civility :cheers:


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

200esex said:


> let me preface this post. I have read the other Ga16 supercharger threads and am simply in the research phase now. I am not asking a question about wether or not it is possible or bang for buck and don't tell me to buy a turbo kit. I just want to know if anyone knows of any small S/C that came on other cars or the like that exist as options for a project. period. please don't flame me, one sentance answers will do.
> 
> thank you in advance for your civility :cheers:


The only compact supercharger I know of would be the centrifugal type. Basically a compressor side of a turbo with gears to spin it real fast, pulley-driven. I guess you could install one instead of your A/C. Usually those are aftermarket, I haven't heard of production cars that use centrifugals.
These would also require the least amount of fitting - slap on the right shape pulley, machine a bracket, install it instead of A/C, and boost away. However, you'll make most of your power at the top end, not something that people would usually expect of superchargers.


----------

